# افضل طريقه لانتاج كهربا ثابته



## رشيد الديزل (13 فبراير 2009)

افضل طريقه لانتاج كهربا ثابته: بديلاً عن المولدات الديزل
اليوم لدينا فكره جديده في انتاج الطاقه الكهربائيه وقد يطول الشرح فيها ولكن ناخذ الموضوع على مراحل كي نستوعب الفكره
الطريقه هي اولاً ايجاد خزان ماء ذات تصميم خاص اي ان يكون الخزان على شكل ارتازي وتكون فيه نقطه معينه يكون فيها تركيز ضقط الماء من اجل ايجاد قوه دافعه من الماء بثقل وزن الماء الذي بالخزان
ثانياً يجب ان يكون الخزان ذات سعه كبيره نوعن ما وان لايقل الوزن الارتازي من ضقط الماء على 2طن
ثالثاً ايجاد تربينه او عنفوانه تدار من خلال مرور الما فيها 
رابعاً ايجاد محبس تحكم بسرعة خروج الماء
خامساً احضار دينمو مولد كهربائي من3كيلوالى 5كيلو وات
سادساً احضار تربينة مضخه تكفي لرفع الماء الخارمن الخزان واعادتة الى الخزان بقدر متكافئه مع الخارج من الخزان

(الموضوع يتبع)


----------



## طائع (13 فبراير 2009)

*تصنيع الكهرباء بطاقة صديقة للبيئة من المهندس /اسامة*

بسم الله الرحيم ابدء فيتم او ياخذ فى الاعتبار ان اى طاقة لابد ان تكون جديدة ومتميزة وصديقة للبيئة وعلى هذافانى استخدم فى بحثى هذا الماء فكلنا يعلم ان الماء يتكون من ذرتين هيدروجين وذرة اكسوجين وان الهيدرجين يشتعل ويتم الفصل الكهروكميائى ببصاتة عن طريق امرار تيار كهربائى في الماء عن طريق الواح من الاستلس النقى ويتم اخذالهيدروجين المتصاعد من اعلى اناتج عن التحليل عبر انبيب الى مداخل المولد الكهربائى الذى الذى كان يدور بالبنزين ليقوم الهيدرجين ويحل محل البنزين ليعمل على ادارة المولد ولقد اثبتت الابحاث ان الهيدروجين يكون بكفاءة اكثر من 300% اجود مناحتراق البنزين والمولد يركب على طارة الادارة داينمو يقوم بشحن البطارية ويعمل على اعطاء الفولت الازم لعملية التحليل للماء والعادم الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق يكون عبارة عن بخار ماء وعلى الاخوة اعضاء الملتقى بحث الموضوع وابداء رايهم الذى يكون فى غاية الاهمية ولاضاح مايراود افكارهم للبحث والاضاح والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوكم المهندس/اسامة سلامة باسم طائع


----------



## abo raed (27 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائــــع جدآ ,,


----------



## عاهد بدر (27 فبراير 2009)

أخي أولا وين التكملة 
بعدين من أين مصدر المعلومات ..؟ أم هو اختراع منك 
أم هو لا يزال محض فكرة ..؟؟


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (27 فبراير 2009)

حرام عليكم وين الردود


----------



## جبل ثمر (28 فبراير 2009)

اين ذهب الديزل ,,,,,,,,


----------



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

تتطلب الطريقه الى حسابات قد تكون دقيقة نوعاً ما في طريقة تدفق الما من الخزان بضقط معين بحيث ان لايكون هناك نقص في الماء المتدفق ونسبة الماء الراجع الى الخزان بسبب متكافئه
بحيث ان الماء اذا نقص في الخزان قد ينقص من مستوا انتاج الطاقة ونقدر ان نختصر الموضوع بلقول هيا شبيهه بانتاج الكهربه من الانهار وسوفاء احاول ان اوضع لكم رسومات هندسيه اذا تمكنت
(الموضوع يتبع)


----------



## abo raed (1 مارس 2009)

أريد الرسم البياني و الرسم المــخــــطـــــط ,, 
وشكر ا لكم


----------



## alsane (2 مارس 2009)

دعما لفكرة رشيد لو بيننا سد دائري في البحرمثلا بقطر 100m ارتفاع 50m
وقمنا بتفريغ الماء من الداخل في هذه الحالة يكون الضغط عالي جدا على جدار السد من الخارج, وقمنا بتركيب توربينات في الثلث الاخير على جدار السد لتوليد الطاقة الكهرباءية وقمنا بتفريغ الماء من السد عن طريق : 
1 -مضخات الماء
2-عن طريق اختيار منطقة بناء السد ومنطقة تفريغ الماء -في البحر طبعا-بينهما اختلاف في الضغط حيث يمكن تفريغ الماء اولا بأول تبعا لفرق لضغط - ملاحظة ممكن تكون المسافة بين السد ومنطقة تفريغ الماء 100km حتى نحصل على فرق في الضغط.
3-عن طريق الهواء .سأشرحها لاحقا.


----------



## احمد نم نم (9 مارس 2009)

صح الفكره ممكن تطبيقه لاكن لو نستخدم مبازل المياه المالحه لهذا الغرض وننشئ سدود بسيطه قد تكون من الخشب ونسيخدم الشفرات الدواره في اسفل الشلال الناتج عن هذهي السدود البسيطه سنحصل على قوه دافعه ممكن ان تعطي نفس المجهود.....ونحصل على فرق استهلاك مضخات الماء التي ترع الماء المتدفق في فكرت الخزان .... وشكررررررررررا


----------



## معين9 (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
ارجو منك التطرق الى الموضع بشكل مفصل وارفاق رسومات 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## رشيد الديزل (4 مارس 2011)

طبعاً الفكره هيا يمكن تتطبيقها في كل مكان 
اشرح باكثر تفصيل:
اذا لدينا خزان ما سعة عشرة متر مكعب وهوا لنقول بشكل قرورة الماء الصه بس بشكل المقلوب اي ان فتحت القاروره الى الاسفل يكون في الاسفل اشكل مدبب اي ان تركيز الضقط يكون اكثر من ان تكون مسطح يعني ذالك ان وزن العشرة متر المكعب متركز في منطقه ضيقه جداً وهذا يولد قوت دفع قويه وكلما زاد الوزن زادت قوت الدفع
ولكن كمية الماء الخارجة تكفي مضخه بصيطه لاعادت الكميه الخارجه من الخزان
ولفكره هيا مشابهه الى ماشرحه اخيalsane ولكن بشكل معكوس لان الفكره التي طرها اخي في البحر وفكرتي هيى في البر الموضوع يتبع


----------



## د حسين (6 مارس 2011)

*يجب ان تميز بين السوائل والجوامد*



رشيد الديزل قال:


> يعني ذالك ان وزن العشرة متر المكعب متركز في منطقه ضيقه جداً وهذا يولد قوت دفع قويه وكلما زاد الوزن زادت قوت الدفع
> ..... الموضوع يتبع


تحية طيبة للسيد ديزل وكلامك صحيح اذا كان الماء متجمدا .... أما وإن الماء سائل فعندها لا يفيدنا حجم الماء بل فقط الارتفاع .... فالقوانين تقول بالتأكيد : الضغط في نقطة ما من السائل يساوي الارتفاع مضروب بـــ الوزن النوعي ( الكثافة ) فقط ولا علاقة للحجم او الوزن 
أما القوة فتساوي الضغط مضروبا بــ بمساحة السطح أي أنه كلما صغرت الفتحة نقصت القوة وليس العكس الذي تدعيه أنت ....
عزيزي قبل ان تشرح اختراعك راجع قوانين السوائل وتفهمها جيدا ... وشكرا لك​


----------



## bakeraf (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور دا روعة


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## علي ساتا (30 مايو 2011)

مع احترامي الفكرة تم اجرائها على قناة تلفزيونية


----------

